

Change http://localhost:3000 to myapp.dev with marathon-dns - davewasmer
https://github.com/davewasmer/marathon-dns

======
brandon_wirtz
I do this with Squid, or Fiddler depending on platform.

I have done a similar trick for the entire lan by doing port forwarding on DD-
WRT and similar.

I pretty routinely highjack ports as domains for doing local testing. If I
want to make sure that I'm hitting my own cached version of an API that I need
to consume from a third party I just serve it from local. That way I can dev
offline, or guarantee that I will always get the same response, or a much
faster response. I could Mock it, or do a number of other things, but it is
often nice to be able to see what is going over the wire, and using a proxy to
handle the redirect and port change is one of the best ways to do so.

------
jstanley
Or with /etc/hosts

EDIT: Oops. Didn't notice the port number part.

------
t0
Is this just a proxy? It seems like this script accepts packets and forwards
them on to localhost.

~~~
davewasmer
It's a combination of a proxy, a DNS server, a ipfw rule, and a resolver file.
All that is needed to allow you to capture port 80 traffic without running
your application server with sudo every time.

------
ansman
The readme is very unclear, I've installed it but it doesn't appear that it's
doing anything.

------
fn
I do this with Vagrant and the vagrant-hostmaster gem.

------
sebcioz
What about subdomains? Does it support them?

